# Several GMs seeking gamers



## The Hound (Nov 4, 2007)

There usually several GMs at RPGtonight.com who are looking for new players for their campaigns.  Right now most of them are just starting out.  One has been running for several months. Timezones are mostly North American with one in the UK.  If you must feed your need for tabletop RPG, or just want to find out what virtual tabletops are all about, here's a good opportunity. 

We are also holding the first of our weekly Saturday Night Rumbles on November 17th.  It's a site "game night" where we encourage players to show up and get together for games.  "Saturday Night" means Saturday night somewhere on the planet - we'll have a special get-together chat room open for 24 hours. 

You can go to www.rpgtonight.com and click on the "GMs seeking players" button on the left side of the main page.  There are a few other players wanted requests posted in the Forums (reached via the "text bulletin board" button on the left side).  Take a look at the rest of the site too and don't be afraid to create a gameroom and try out the VT.    

The RPGtonight virtual tabletop is free and it works in your browser, so there is nothing to download and install.  All the usual bells and whistles are included like text and voice chat, map display, fog of war, moveable miniatures (thumbnail pictures), sound effects, customizable character sheets, an online collection of maps, miniatures, and sound effects, and a storage area for your own uploaded stuff.


----------

